# bank of america robbed



## jp2854

i just heard on the scanner that the bank of america on 235 (gmr road) was robbed.  they are looking for a guy who is wearing a grey sweatshirt and another guy they are getting mixed answers as to what the 2nd guy is wearing.  they have cops scattered all over 235 to 5 and all up and down route 4.  The bank has been roped off as a crime scene so if you plan to go there go to the one up in l-town.


----------



## G1G4

jp2854 said:


> i just heard on the scanner that the bank of america on 235 (gmr road) was robbed.  they are looking for a guy who is wearing a grey sweatshirt and another guy they are getting mixed answers as to what the 2nd guy is wearing.  they have cops scattered all over 235 to 5 and all up and down route 4.  The bank has been roped off as a crime scene so if you plan to go there go to the one up in l-town.



GMR is 246


----------



## Jameo




----------



## Pete

Poor planning, crook will probably get caught in traffic


----------



## G1G4

Looking for a black Acura or Accord. K-9 out with the possible suspects


----------



## jp2854

G1G4 said:


> GMR is 246



sorry i didn't know thanks for telling me.  all i hear the cops talking about is 235 and 4 and 5 and 235 so i assumed that it was 235.  Sorry


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I thought banks opened at 9am.


----------



## G1G4

Not the suspects


----------



## frequentflier

What time does the bank open? The BOA in Lusby doesn't open until 9.


----------



## G1G4

Apparently a vehicle of interest is at the Queen Anne Park Apartments.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

jp2854 said:


> i just heard on the scanner that the bank of america on 235 (gmr road) was robbed.  they are looking for a guy who is wearing a grey sweatshirt and another guy they are getting mixed answers as to what the 2nd guy is wearing.  they have cops scattered all over 235 to 5 and all up and down route 4.  The bank has been roped off as a crime scene so if you plan to go there go to the one up in l-town.



Is it the same one that was robbed not too long ago?


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:


> I thought banks opened at 9am.


 

dont most drive thru's open earlier?


----------



## jp2854

that is what i was told (9am) so they must have followed the manager in the bank or something when she went in to get ready to open up.


----------



## G1G4

OK, looking for a vehicle similar to a Honda Accord, black in color occupied by two black males. Apparently they switched vehicles at a location and fled in the other vehicle.


----------



## jetmonkey

I heard they got away on jet skis.


----------



## nomoney

jetmonkey said:


> I heard they got away on jet skis.


 

   With 4 wheelers hooked to em


----------



## jp2854

that is what i was told (9am) so they must have followed the manager in the bank or something when she went in to get ready to open up.  =


----------



## G1G4

245/235 is apparently shut down. 4 was shut down until about a minute ago.


----------



## ICit

G1G4 said:


> 245/235 is apparently shut down. 4 was shut down until about a minute ago.


Go get em crime fighters!!!!    Containment is the key!  We r in the area and keeping our eyes peeled for anything!!!


----------



## G1G4

FWIW, base traffic is really hindering police efforts. They can't turn around and investigate vehicles due to traffic.


----------



## jp2854

G1G4 said:


> FWIW, base traffic is really hindering police efforts. They can't turn around and investigate vehicles due to traffic.



that is what i heard to g1g4.  they did notify dod police to help investigate the issue (if the guys were to go on base as one is wearing a flight suit)


----------



## ICit

G1G4 said:


> FWIW, base traffic is really hindering police efforts. They can't turn around and investigate vehicles due to traffic.



That sucks.... Shut it all down and hoof it!  :shrug:  he who bails... Is the ones


----------



## G1G4

ICit said:


> That sucks.... Shut it all down and hoof it!  :shrug:  he who bails... Is the ones


----------



## ICit

G1G4 said:


>



There could be nothing to make u feel more uncomfortable ...but to see the po-po walking in between the cars with their rifles.    that will make everyone sweat a little!


----------



## frequentflier

So, have they caught them yet?


----------



## G1G4

frequentflier said:


> So, have they caught them yet?



Nope


----------



## Sweet 16

ICit said:


> There could be nothing to make u feel more uncomfortable ...but to see the po-po walking in between the cars with their rifles.    that will make everyone sweat a little!



That would certainly explain why they were driving by traffic very slowly in the opposite direction looking closely at everyone.  Didn't even realize I was in the middle of a police perimeter until I started seeing them circling the block, lights flashing.  I must have just squeaked through before they shut things down.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> Looking for a black Acura or Accord. K-9 out with the possible suspects





G1G4 said:


> Apparently a vehicle of interest is at the Queen Anne Park Apartments.



They weren't at Queen Anne Apartments, but I did get to see 4 cops pull the driver out of the car with guns pulled on him while I was 6 feet away   Can you say run for cover!  

Sad part is, he was dropping his daughter off at daycare and had her in the car with him  I felt bad for her witnessing it. I'm glad it wasn't him.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> There could be nothing to make u feel more uncomfortable ...but to see the po-po walking in between the cars with their rifles.    that will make everyone sweat a little!



Does that make you sweat too?  seeing all those men in uniform


----------



## CalvertNewbie

SoMDGirl42 said:


> They weren't at Queen Anne Apartments, but I did get to see 4 cops pull the driver out of the car with guns pulled on him while I was 6 feet away   Can you say run for cover!
> 
> Sad part is, he was dropping his daughter off at daycare and had her in the car with him  I felt bad for her witnessing it. I'm glad it wasn't him.



   Poor little girl.  That guy must really wish he stayed in bed this morning.  So these punks still haven't been caught?


----------



## G1G4

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does that make you sweat too?  seeing all those men in uniform



Like this guy? http://randazza.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/farva-punchisize.jpg


----------



## Jameo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does that make you sweat too?  seeing all those men in uniform



Want me to save ya'll a few seats?


----------



## frequentflier

G1G4 said:


> Like this guy? http://randazza.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/farva-punchisize.jpg


----------



## DoWhat

They have been caught on base, supposedly it was all part of the exercise.
They wanted to get the local law enforcement involved.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jameo said:


> Want me to save ya'll a few seats?



schooch over


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does that make you sweat too?  seeing all those men in uniform


Sure.... And add the guns...    I won't sleep well tonight either


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DoWhat said:


> They have been caught on base, supposedly it was all part of the exercise.
> They wanted to get the local law enforcement involved.



If it was part of the exercise from the base, maybe they should have let the driver of that car know before he was removed at gun point in front of his 4 year old daughter. Just saying


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> Sure.... And add the guns...    I won't sleep well tonight either



BOB and I will


----------



## ICit

DoWhat said:


> They have been caught on base, supposedly it was all part of the exercise.
> They wanted to get the local law enforcement involved.


:brow:


----------



## deino2002

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If it was part of the exercise from the base, maybe they should have let the driver of that car know before he was removed at gun point in front of his 4 year old daughter. Just saying



ed zachary


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> :brow:



 Work better


----------



## glhs837

DoWhat said:


> They have been caught on base, supposedly it was all part of the exercise.
> They wanted to get the local law enforcement involved.



Source?


----------



## Jameo

glhs837 said:


> Source?



You just read it on the internet so it must be true. :dur:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

glhs837 said:


> Source?


----------



## kom526

Jameo said:


> You just read it on the internet so it must be true. :dur:


----------



## ICit

deino2002 said:


> ed zachary


Yeah.  Don't see them putting some kid in an exercise  with guns


----------



## nomoney

ICit said:


> Yeah. Don't see them putting some kid in an exercise  with guns


 

unless the county cops didn't know it was an exercise


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Work better


Thanks.... Can't see them and can't click them.   Life sucks.  Lol


----------



## kom526

nomoney said:


> unless the county cops didn't know it was an exercise



You know that isn't the case.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

nomoney said:


> unless the county cops didn't know it was an exercise



That's MY guess.....


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:


> unless the county cops didn't know it was an exercise



Guess the one that just come into my office asking if we saw anything didn't get the memo either


----------



## SoMDGirl42

nomoney said:


> unless the county cops didn't know it was an exercise



well the two state boys should have known


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> well the two state boys should have known



Oh man.... Maybe they r just good at role playing ... That's


----------



## Jameo

ICit said:


> Oh man.... Maybe they r just good at role playing ... That's


----------



## Bay_Kat

They didn't let the baynet know either.

Baynet, check you're spelling.




> The armed suspects were seen *living* the bank in a green Acura sedan. Police then located the suspect's vehicle at the Queen Anne Aparments in nearby Lexington Park..  Authorities are now looking for the suspects in a black four door sedan.



http://thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm/fa/viewstory/story_ID/17214


----------



## Monello

Man, I love a good rumor early on a Wednesday morning.  Gives it plenty of time for us to add all sorts of other incorrect details.


----------



## G1G4

Dunno who told you it was part of a base exercise, but they're misinformed. Police are just now letting down roadblocks and still continuing roving patrols.



Bay_Kat said:


> They didn't let the baynet know either.
> 
> Baynet, check you're spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm/fa/viewstory/story_ID/17214



C'mon, you know by now Baynet gets their information from us. You can't hold them to spelling correctly!


----------



## ICit

Someone forgot to tell or invite the coast guards till now....... But don't worry... They r on their way.  Just are just leaving. So who ever said they escaped by jetski's.....
Ding ding ding.... You r the winner!!!


----------



## jp2854

G1G4 said:


> Dunno who told you it was part of a base exercise, but they're misinformed. Police are just now letting down roadblocks and still continuing roving patrols.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, you know by now Baynet gets their information from us. You can't hold them to spelling correctly!



i heard the same thing about the roving patrols.  I hope they find these guys before the day is over so they don't get a chance to rob another bank etc.


----------



## Monello

jp2854 said:


> i heard the same thing about the roving patrols.  I hope they find these guys before the day is over so they don't get a chance to rob another bank etc.



Robbers are only allowed to knock off 1 bank per day.  It's part of the new health care bill signed recently.  Check the fine print.


----------



## beachcat

Monello said:


> Man, I love a good rumor early on a Wednesday morning.  Gives it plenty of time for us to *add all sorts of other incorrect *details.



base is shutting down at noon!!!!

There.  I've added my share of other incorrect details.


----------



## G1G4

beachcat said:


> base is shutting down at noon!!!!
> 
> There.  I've added my share of other incorrect details.



They also reportedly took off in Trooper 7 and are headed to the White House.


And so it begins.


----------



## DoWhat

G1G4 said:


> They also reportedly took off in Trooper 7 and are headed to the White House.
> 
> 
> And so it begins.



F-16's just took off out of Andrews.


----------



## ICit

G1G4 said:


> They also reportedly took off in Trooper 7 and are headed to the White House.
> 
> 
> And so it begins.


Awe man... So trooper 7 did a water rescue!    So the coast guard will not catch them... They are a day late and a dollar short again!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DoWhat said:


> F-16's just took off out of Andrews.



I heard it was a F-18. Blue Angel to be exact


----------



## DoWhat

ICit said:


> Awe man... So trooper 7 did a water rescue!    So the coast guard will not catch them... They are a day late and a dollar short again!



Dummy.
The bank robbers highjacked Trooper 7.


----------



## beachcat

DoWhat said:


> F-16's just took off out of Andrews.



I did hear that on the best news source:

http://www.youranassifyoubelieveit.com


----------



## kom526

beachcat said:


> I did hear that on the best news source:
> 
> http://www.youranassifyoubelieveit.com



Link no workie :shrug:
lol


----------



## G1G4

The base is doing 100% ID checks because the police believe the robbers are trying to get onboard to steal the new F-35's.


----------



## Monello

beachcat said:


> base is shutting down at noon!!!!
> 
> There.  I've added my share of other incorrect details.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## ICit

DoWhat said:


> Dummy.
> The bank robbers highjacked Trooper 7.


Dang...  They just want to go eat watermelon @ the white house :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Apparetnly they believe the robbers are holed up in the Dunkin Donuts.. 

All police units are to report there, set up a perimeter, and ensure the coffee is hot, and the doughnuts fresh..


----------



## itsbob

Oh wait, no need for alarm... 

Apparently there was already a large contigent at Dunkin Donut's.. 

Way to be Pro-Active!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jameo said:


> Guess the one that just come into my office asking if we saw anything didn't get the memo either





itsbob said:


> Apparetnly they believe the robbers are holed up in the Dunkin Donuts..
> 
> All police units are to report there, set up a perimeter, and ensure the coffee is hot, and the doughnuts fresh..



Jameo said they already came in there earlier to see if "they saw anything". 

Jameo, hold that last donut for me, I'll be there at 12 to pick it up!


----------



## SunSpot

ICit said:


> Dang...  They just want to go eat watermelon @ the white house :shrug:




Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## kom526

SunSpot said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?



Dan Rather laughed about it.:shrug:


----------



## Jameo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Jameo said they already came in there earlier to see if "they saw anything".
> 
> Jameo, hold that last donut for me, I'll be there at 12 to pick it up!



I licked all the sprinkles off


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jameo said:


> I licked all the sprinkles off



as long as you didn't suck all the cream out of it, it's all good


----------



## seansgirl

if this was part of the base security check, i think it would not be that big of a deal to be on the news...so i don't think it was part of it like some have been saying, it was just on nbc4


----------



## Jameo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> as long as you didn't suck all the cream out of it, it's all good



I'll save that for you


----------



## Jameo

seansgirl said:


> if this was part of the base security check, i think it would not be that big of a deal to be on the news...so i don't think it was part of it like some have been saying, it was just on nbc4



nbc4 didn't get the memo either.


----------



## camily

ICit said:


> Dang...  They just want to go eat watermelon @ the white house :shrug:



What an eff'n idiot you are.


----------



## kom526

camily said:


> What an eff'n idiot you are.



Please explain...


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> Please explain...



Where's Sharpton when you need him....


----------



## kom526

FYI: PSA:!!!
Watermelon
Fried Chicken
Chitterlings 
Niggardly 
Use of these words DO NOT make you a racist.


----------



## Monello

kom526 said:


> FYI: PSA:!!!
> 
> Niggardly
> Use of these words DO NOT make you a racist.


Niggardly DOES NOT qualify as a racist word.  Sorry that it sounds like an offensive word.  

nig·gard·ly  (ngrd-l) adj.
1. Grudging and petty in giving or spending.
2. Meanly small; scanty or meager: left the waiter a niggardly tip.


----------



## nomoney

kom526 said:


> FYI: PSA:!!!
> Watermelon
> Fried Chicken
> Chitterlings
> Niggardly
> Use of these words DO NOT make you a racist.


 
No, not unless they are said like this "those niggardlies are always stealing my chitlins, watermelon, and fried chicken. "


----------



## kom526

Monello said:


> Niggardly DOES NOT qualify as a racist word.  Sorry that it sounds like an offensive word.
> 
> nig·gard·ly  (ngrd-l) adj.
> 1. Grudging and petty in giving or spending.
> 2. Meanly small; scanty or meager: left the waiter a niggardly tip.



That was my point...


A few years ago a DC council member (or something along those lines) used the term niggardly in a budget meeting and was immediately lambasted and forced to resign for using a "racial epithet". The NAACP actually rolled in on this and told the rabble to STFU and to go look the word up and got the guy reinstated.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kom526 said:


> FYI: PSA:!!!
> Watermelon
> Fried Chicken
> Chitterlings
> Niggardly
> Use of these words DO NOT make you a racist.



you forgot collard greens


----------



## kom526

SoMDGirl42 said:


> you forgot collard greens


----------



## beachcat

SoMDGirl42 said:


> you forgot collard greens



omg, this thread has turned hilarious....


----------



## camily

kom526 said:


> Please explain...



Really? Let's not act like we don't know what the poster was implying. No one would have said it if Bush was still in office, right? Unless they said, "Let's go watermelon at the White House, I hear Condoleeza's there." Again, that would have the exact same connotation as the previous post and would make the poster an eff'n idiot.


----------



## KVF323

camily said:


> Really? Let's not act like we don't know what the poster was implying. No one would have said it if Bush was still in office, right? Unless they said, "Let's go watermelon at the White House, I hear Condoleeza's there." Again, that would have the exact same connotation as the previous post and would make the poster an eff'n idiot.


im not taking sides or anything, but werent they always comparing Bush to a monkey? or chimp....


----------



## kom526

camily said:


> Really? Let's not act like we don't know what the poster was implying. No one would have said it if Bush was still in office, right? Unless they said, "Let's go watermelon at the White House, I hear Condoleeza's there." Again, that would have the exact same connotation as the previous post and would make the poster an eff'n idiot.



I don't know what the poster was implying:shrug: since I do not suffer from white guilt syndrome.

Dan Rather, that pillar of liberal journalistic integrity uses the word watermelon in DIRECT reference to Obama and his policies but does he get called on the carpet? Did you express your outrage then?


----------



## G1G4

camily said:


> Really? Let's not act like we don't know what the poster was implying. No one would have said it if Bush was still in office, right? Unless they said, "Let's go watermelon at the White House, I hear Condoleeza's there." Again, that would have the exact same connotation as the previous post and would make the poster an eff'n idiot.



How do you know Bush doesn't like Watermelon? :shrug:


----------



## Monello

kom526 said:


> That was my point...
> 
> 
> A few years ago a DC council member (or something along those lines) used the term niggardly in a budget meeting and was immediately lambasted and forced to resign for using a "racial epithet". The NAACP actually rolled in on this and told the rabble to STFU and to go look the word up and got the guy reinstated.



Got it.

Oh and I deserve a ....


----------



## camily

kom526 said:


> I don't know what the poster was implying:shrug: since I do not suffer from white guilt syndrome.
> 
> Dan Rather, that pillar of liberal journalistic integrity uses the word watermelon in DIRECT reference to Obama and his policies but does he get called on the carpet? Did you express your outrage then?



I never heard that (not saying at all that it didn't happen) but if it was used in the same reference as the post then yes.


----------



## kom526

Monello said:


> Got it.
> 
> Oh and I deserve a ....



Chalk it up to spring fever.


----------



## camily

G1G4 said:


> How do you know Bush doesn't like Watermelon? :shrug:


----------



## Terence

This is just pathetic, cant wait for the hoodrats to get caught.


----------



## kom526

camily said:


> I never heard that (not saying at all that it didn't happen) but if it was used in the same reference as the post then yes.


----------



## libertytyranny

I have found that the people that get the most outraged about stupid stuff like watermelon jokes, have the least diverse friend group. My friends and I make jokes like that to each other all the time. of all races. My asian roomate in college couldnt make rice. It was hilarious. And I have never laughed harder than when I went to a friends room to drink/party whatever and he had a kfc bucket and a watermelon posicle wrapper in his trash can...we must have laughed for 20 min. Lighten up. Get some friends that arent other guilty whites and realize the world is fun when you arent worried about what foods to say in a sentence with what race.


----------



## camily

kom526 said:


>



I don't even know why Dan said anything like that. Doesn't even seem to make sense. I remember it now that I see it. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Terence

YouTube - Petey Greene - How to eat Watermelon (Subbed)


----------



## camily

libertytyranny said:


> I have found that the people that get the most outraged about stupid stuff like watermelon jokes, have the least diverse friend group. My friends and I make jokes like that to each other all the time. of all races. My asian roomate in college couldnt make rice. It was hilarious. And I have never laughed harder than when I went to a friends room to drink/party whatever and he had a kfc bucket and a watermelon posicle wrapper in his trash can...we must have laughed for 20 min. Lighten up. Get some friends that arent other guilty whites and realize the world is fun when you arent worried about what foods to say in a sentence with what race.



I make jokes like that all the time with my friends, not the same and we all know it. 
Whatever, you guys will never admit what you know he/she meant so lets just drop it.


----------



## KVF323

camily said:


> I make jokes like that all the time with my friends, not the same and we all know it.
> Whatever, you guys will never admit what you know he/she meant so lets just drop it.


so youre sayign u make racist jokes too, but thats ok?


----------



## SunSpot

kom526 said:


> I don't know what the poster was implying:shrug: since I do not suffer from white guilt syndrome.
> 
> Dan Rather, that pillar of liberal journalistic integrity uses the word watermelon in DIRECT reference to Obama and his policies but does he get called on the carpet? Did you express your outrage then?



What does Dan Rather have to do with what ICit posted?  Does the behavior of one journalist permit us all to be rude?  I should think not.  And what does being liberal or conservative have to do with ICit's comment?   A person should be accountable for what comes out of their own mouth and not try to make excuses or place the blame elsewhere.


----------



## Terence

Can we go back to talking about the hoodrats and the bank being robbed? So yea its terrible, I hope justice will prevail. I'm sure sooner or later it will.


----------



## nomoney

Terence said:


> Can we go back to talking about the hoodrats and the bank being robbed? So yea its terrible, I hope justice will prevail. I'm sure sooner or later it will.


 

I think calling them a hoodrat is pretty prejudice in itself


----------



## migtig

I consider myself educated...and I just now discover because I like greens, fried chicken, watermelon, and yes even chitlins, that I am black.  Who knew?  And I already filled out my census form.


----------



## Terence

nomoney said:


> I think calling them a hoodrat is pretty prejudice in itself



you must havent seen the picture of the guy...


----------



## G1G4

migtig said:


> I consider myself educated...and I just now discover because I like greens, fried chicken, watermelon, and yes even chitlins, that I am black.  Who knew?  And I already filled out my census form.



There's a fine coming your way for lying on your Census!


----------



## migtig

G1G4 said:


> There's a fine coming your way for lying on your Census!


----------



## Dymphna

Did I miss something, or did Obama rob the BoA?  So THAT's how he's going to fund health care.


----------



## BadGirl

migtig said:


> I consider myself educated...and I just now discover because I like greens, fried chicken, watermelon, and yes even chitlins, that I am black.  Who knew?  And I already filled out my census form.


I can't believe that you're admitting that you like chitlins.  I am more aghast at that statement than I am about the Obama/watermelon reference.


Yuck!


----------



## migtig

BadGirl said:


> I can't believe that you're admitting that you like chitlins.  I am more aghast at that statement than I am about the Obama/watermelon reference.
> 
> 
> Yuck!



I don't like to clean or cook them, but I don't mind eating them.


----------



## kom526

SunSpot said:


> What does Dan Rather have to do with what ICit posted?  Does the behavior of one journalist permit us all to be rude?  I should think not.  And what does being liberal or conservative have to do with ICit's comment?   A person should be accountable for what comes out of their own mouth and not try to make excuses or place the blame elsewhere.




 I hate to break it to you but just because you and Camily saw the word "watermelon" and White House in the same sentence doesn't mean ICit is racist. To me it points out a flawed thinking process on your part because you want to see everything in black and white terms at all times. 

How much coverage of Rather's quip did you see or hear? Rather gets a pass on a national stage but ICit gets branded, you don't see the double standard? 

Tell you what, email Chris Matthews and Dan Rather and pass your outrage along to them.


----------



## SunSpot

kom526 said:


> I hate to break it to you but just because you and Camily saw the word "watermelon" and White House in the same sentence doesn't mean ICit is racist. To me it points out a flawed thinking process on your part because you want to see everything in black and white terms at all times.
> 
> How much coverage of Rather's quip did you see or hear? Rather gets a pass on a national stage but ICit gets branded, you don't see the double standard?
> 
> Tell you what, email Chris Matthews and Dan Rather and pass your outrage along to them.



Who's branding anyone?  I never called anyone a racist.  And if Dan Rather said something stupid (it certainly wouldn't be the first time) he shouldn't get a pass any more than the next person.  If I wanted to have this discussion with Chris Matthews and Dan Rather, I would have, but it's far more interesting right here.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> I consider myself educated...and I just now discover because I like greens, fried chicken, watermelon, and yes even chitlins, that I am black.  Who knew?  And I already filled out my census form.



and ICiT loves her some Miggy, so I guess that means she's not racist either 

BTW, I do not like greens or chitlins. Good thing I'm Puerto Rican!


----------



## libertytyranny

Chitlins


----------



## migtig

Yummy.


----------



## Vince

Fried chicken, collards, chitlins.....ya'll are makin me hungry.


----------



## willie

migtig said:


> Yummy.


Bleached pig brains?  yuk


----------



## BOP

kom526 said:


> Please explain...



Everybody knows they want fried chicken and 40 oz Malts, not watermelon.


----------



## BOP

kom526 said:


> FYI: PSA:!!!
> Watermelon
> Fried Chicken
> Chitterlings
> Niggardly
> Use of these words DO NOT make you a racist.



You forgot "black hole."


----------



## BOP

kom526 said:


>



Collard greens and bacon!  Mmmm....


----------



## BOP

camily said:


> Really? Let's not act like we don't know what the poster was implying. No one would have said it if Bush was still in office, right? Unless they said, "Let's go watermelon at the White House, I hear Condoleeza's there." Again, that would have the exact same connotation as the previous post and would make the poster an eff'n idiot.



Hypersensitive much?

With Bush, we would have said "let's go to the white house and have a beer."

Or is that coke?  I forget.


----------



## Dymphna

BOP said:


> Hypersensitive much?
> 
> With Bush, we would have said "let's go to the white house and have a beer."
> 
> Or is that coke?  I forget.


Pretzels


----------



## BOP

nomoney said:


> I think calling them a hoodrat is pretty prejudice in itself



I think you're a flaming idiot.


----------



## Wenchy

willie said:


> Bleached pig brains?



No.  I guess you are not southern born and raised.


----------



## Mama_Mia08

I thought this thread was about a bank robbery....


----------



## DoWhat

Mama_Mia08 said:


> I thought this thread was about a bank robbery....



It was until some a$$ started rumors.


----------



## nomoney

BOP said:


> I think you're so totally awesome


 

awwwwwww......................thats so sweet


----------



## PrepH4U

DoWhat said:


> It was until some a$$ started rumors.



So he wasn't a pilot on a F-16? :shrug: Darn it, I went and told my boss that!


----------



## DoWhat

PrepH4U said:


> So he wasn't a pilot on a F-16? :shrug: Darn it, I went and told my boss that!



No dummy, get the story straight.
Andrews launched F-16's to intercept Trooper 7.
The bank robbers hijacked Trooper 7.


----------



## PrepH4U

DoWhat said:


> No dummy, get the story straight.
> Andrews launched F-16's to intercept Trooper 7.
> The bank robbers hijacked Trooper 7.



Ahhh gotcha! Thank you for setting me straight!


----------



## kwillia

PrepH4U said:


> Ahhh gotcha! Thank you for setting me straight!



Yeah, but where do the 4-wheelers and the cornfield come into play?


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> Yeah, but where do the 4-wheelers and the cornfield come into play?



That was the rumor.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat

So I got here late but what I am reading is that two armed men robbed BOA to help fund the health care bill, got away on jet skis, hijacked trooper 7 at Queen Anne apartments, and stopped for watermelon and chitlins on their way to the white house for a picnic with Condoleeza? 

j/k   (Just glad I didn't have any bank business this morning)  Was anyone hurt at the bank?


----------



## G1G4

Cheshire_Cat said:


> So I got here late but what I am reading is that two armed men robbed BOA to help fund the health care bill, got away on jet skis, hijacked trooper 7 at Queen Anne apartments, and stopped for watermelon and chitlins on their way to the white house for a picnic with Condoleeza?
> 
> j/k   (Just glad I didn't have any bank business this morning)  Was anyone hurt at the bank?



No no, you got it all wrong

Two guys robbed BOA, they got away in that big lake underneath GMR, they wound up at Queen Anne Park apartments, where they took another car and went to Trooper 7's hangar. While there, they stole Trooper 7. Andrews was alerted, F-16's were called in, but they already touched down at the White House before the F-16's got in the air. They are presently sharing watermelon and chitlins.


----------



## likittysplit

This thread really sucks. I don't get how a serious bit of information that could potentially benefit the community can get twisted around so that a few immature members can get their jollies prodding and poking each other... Grow the f**k up.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat

likittysplit said:


> This thread really sucks. I don't get how a serious bit of information that could potentially benefit the community can get twisted around so that a few immature members can get their jollies prodding and poking each other... Grow the f**k up.



Lighten up. Everyone has read the Baynet link and I am sure they all know what's going on. If you can't take a bit of joking around and people ribbing each other then maybe you should not be reading a public forum. If you don't like what people have to say then maybe ignore them? Just saying.


----------



## mAlice

likittysplit said:


> This thread really sucks. I don't get how a serious bit of information that could potentially benefit the community can get twisted around so that a few immature members can get their jollies prodding and poking each other... Grow the f**k up.



Are you for realz?


----------



## migtig

willie said:


> Bleached pig brains?  yuk



That does sound gross, but I don't eat headcheese.  I don't even think they make it anymore.  :shrug:


----------



## otter

likittysplit said:


> This thread really sucks. I don't get how a serious bit of information that could potentially benefit the community can get twisted around so that a few immature members can get their jollies prodding and poking each other... Grow the f**k up.



Steny Hoyer (DoWhat) started the rumors.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:


> Steny Hoyer (DoWhat) started the rumors.


----------



## rmorse

And this whole time I thought that chitlins were those little square pieces of gum.....guess I was wrong.  :shrug:


----------



## kom526

rmorse said:


> And this whole time I thought that chitlins were those little square pieces of gum.....guess I was wrong.  :shrug:



Chicklets = gum
Chilins = pig intestines 

I guess both of them are chewy.


----------



## DoWhat

otter said:


> Steny Hoyer (DoWhat) started the rumors.



Just for that I am going to triple your Health Care premium.


----------



## kom526

DoWhat said:


> Just for that I am going to triple your Health Care premium.



Impose an astronomical tax on Miller Lite. That'll learn him up good.


----------



## frequentflier

migtig said:


> That does sound gross, but I don't eat headcheese.  I don't even think they make it anymore.  :shrug:



We watched a tv program- think it was "how it's made" about head cheese.
All I can say is  and  some more!


----------



## SoccerMom2

I didn't know there was a Bank of America in Lexington Park.


----------



## PrepH4U

likittysplit said:


> This thread really sucks. I don't get how a serious bit of information that could potentially benefit the community can get twisted around so that a few immature members can get their jollies prodding and poking each other... Grow the f**k up.




So are you one of jet skiers?


----------



## mAlice

SoccerMom2 said:


> I didn't know there was a Bank of America in Lexington Park.



On Shangri-La.


----------



## SoccerMom2

mAlice said:


> On Shangri-La.



Really?? I never noticed it...lol!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoccerMom2 said:


> Really?? I never noticed it...lol!



Do you drive a green Acura?


----------



## DoWhat

SoccerMom2 said:


> Really?? I never noticed it...lol!



The Book Store doesn't have windows?


----------



## SoccerMom2

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Do you drive a green Acura?



EWWW no.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoccerMom2 said:


> EWWW no.



Just wondering. You seem awfully suspicious denying you even know there is a BOA located there. I know they're looking for a green Acura. I was hoping to call crime stoppers and tell them to investigate SoccerMom and collect that reward!


----------



## SoccerMom2

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Just wondering. You seem awfully suspicious denying you even know there is a BOA located there. I know they're looking for a green Acura. I was hoping to call crime stoppers and tell them to investigate SoccerMom and collect that reward!



LOL! I guess i just never really pay attention. I don't drive down that way very often. Now i am going to today. It is bugging me that i never seen it. When i do i'll probably be like OH DUHHH!


----------



## PrchJrkr

kom526 said:


> Impose an astronomical tax on Miller Lite. That'll learn him up good.


----------

